# daily driver & plow truck tires?



## karimdurham (Sep 21, 2015)

Need new tires and I plow with my daily. Kids play hockey, so on the road a lot. 2006 F250 recommendations for decent priced tires that can handle both? Residential with a couple gravel hills - only 10 accounts. Thanks!


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

I love my Cooper AT3 best rated tire 3 years in a row.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

karimdurham;2043371 said:


> Need new tires and I plow with my daily. Kids play hockey, so on the road a lot. 2006 F250 recommendations for decent priced tires that can handle both? Residential with a couple gravel hills - only 10 accounts. Thanks!


I hand good luck with the BFG all terrains


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

When my Duratracs got too worn for snow, I replaced them with studded Cooper M&S. The Duratracs are great in the deep snow, but I didn't like the handling on the packed snow and ice for daily driving. I had had Coopers years ago without studs, and they were great. Decided to add studs this time just because I wsnted a little extra grip. They work great.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been buying Kelly Safari tires lately. They have been great for the money (around $800 a set).


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

once upon a time the BFG at's were good, but i switched to the cooper AT3's a few years ago and will not go back. they are aggressive in snow and mud, but very quiet on the road.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I love the Coopers as well, but am less than impressed with longevity.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I have excellent luck with Cooper Discoverer M & S as dedicated winter tires .


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2043690 said:


> I love the Coopers as well, but am less than impressed with longevity.


the first set to be replaced had a little over 50,000 miles on them on a 2014 F350 diesel that was always at least 13,000 lbs, and usually had at least 0ne nail in a tire. 
there were so many plugs in the tires we had to air them up every morning. 
after 50k they were down to 1/8 tread depth.
i have close to 40k on the AT-3's on my 02 and they are still over 50% tread left.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tjctransport;2044151 said:


> the first set to be replaced had a little over 50,000 miles on them on a 2014 F350 diesel that was always at least 13,000 lbs, and usually had at least 0ne nail in a tire.
> there were so many plugs in the tires we had to air them up every morning.
> after 50k they were down to 1/8 tread depth.
> i have close to 40k on the AT-3's on my 02 and they are still over 50% tread left.


Dang, I have about 20K on mine and they won't be making it through the winter.

Wish I was that fortunate.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

tjctransport;2043688 said:


> once upon a time the BFG at's were good, but i switched to the cooper AT3's a few years ago and will not go back. they are aggressive in snow and mud, but very quiet on the road.


Wow, I did this exact same thing, but 1 year ago. Mine are also studded though.


----------



## bdryer (Sep 26, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2043690 said:


> I love the Coopers as well, but am less than impressed with longevity.


LOVE my Coopers also, but found that you need to stay on top of rotating them every 3-5k. Once I figured that out, my AT3 average 50,000 miles, give or take. Ready to purchase another set for my new rig...!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Ive run BFG KOs for as long as I can remember. I also rotate my tires every oil change (or about 5000 miles). This keeps my tires wearing very nicely and my 3 year old BFGs still look like new. The old style All Terrains are a little more noisey on dry pavement than the NEW KO2s (and I do own both styles). The new KO2s are advertised to be 20% better in the snow than the old style, however, this will be my first season plowing with them, so I cannot say one way or another at this point. A lot of my plowing is done on hilly terrain and I have used other tires in the past at those accounts with a noticeable difference. With the BFGs, I do not slide down the hills sideways with just snow cover like I did with the others. It basically takes a layer of ice before I loose grip with the BFGs


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

I run Yokohama Geolandar ATX on stock wheels. Like them so far. A little noise on the road, but not overbearing.


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

snowish10;2043415 said:


> I hand good luck with the BFG all terrains


I have had great luck with the BFG KO2 tires. Rides great and great grip in the snow. U would think they would be loud on the road when u look at them, but No they aren't . Great all around tire in my book. Will buy again in the future


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

We run either Firestone winterforce or transforce AT. The transforce AT wear like iron and have decent traction. Winterforce are hard to beat for traction.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

White_Gold11;2092776 said:


> We run either Firestone winterforce or transforce AT. The transforce AT wear like iron and have decent traction. Winterforce are hard to beat for traction.


 I Just put a set of the WinterForce tires on my truck for the plowing season this winter, but so far no snow.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i hated the transforce AT tires my 04 came with. no traction at all on even damp roads, and they were very noise. 
even louder than the dayton M&S tires that were given to me as winter tires.


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how the cooper AT3's compare to the Hankook dynapro atm rf10? Im having the factory Michelin LTX AT2 replaced under warranty next week. Tires are self destructing for the second time. Chunks of rubber coming offf the treads. Trying to decide. Also thinking about Bridgestone Dueler Revo2.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

RIRAM2500HD;2093225 said:


> I Just put a set of the WinterForce tires on my truck for the plowing season this winter, but so far no snow.


When you finally get some snow I think you be happily surprised...


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Wow I sure am . We had 10 inches. Truck plowed great !


----------



## Weanis (Feb 2, 2011)

Nokian Rotiva AT tires are way better than the Cooper AT3. At my shop we used to sell about 80% Cooper tires for years. Now we sell about 70% Nokians. I have also noticed that the Nokian Rotiva AT tires are usually a few dollars per tire cheaper than the Cooper AT3's. I sell a couple thousand Nokian tires a year and usually once someone buys a set, they will always come back for more Nokian tires. I suggest that if you haven't heard about the Nokians, to do some reading on their tires. I had the opportunity last year to go to Finland for a week to check out their facilities and their "White Hell" testing tracks. Wow, they truly use the state of the art testing facilities.

https://www.nokiantyres.com/summer-tyres/nokian-rotiiva-at/

"White Hell"


----------

